
Trump Administration Deals Another Blow to H-1B Visa Holders - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/trump-deals-another-blow-to-h-1b-visa-holders-2500532871.html
======
RingwormOne
This is good for both the US and foreign nations that tend to send H-1B
workers to the US.

US based workers will have more opportunities, and foreign nations will be
able to reign in some of the brain drain that the allure of US industry and
opportunity causes.

